# Bouge Inlet Pier



## vefrancis (Sep 26, 2014)

What is the distance from the end of the pier to the waterline? What is the depth to the bottom at this section of pier? I'm new to this forum and to fishing this pier, so be gentle and thanks in advance.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Why not ask the pier owner.


----------



## vefrancis (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the non answer. As stated I am new to this. I have not gone to that pier yet. I was trying to get as much info as I could before I go. If my question was a bother why didn't you just skip it and save your time and effort. Hope all my questions on this forum aren't met with such answers. Any one else have any info on this question?


----------



## Hungryeats (May 23, 2014)

Ive only been there once. For such a long pier, the water depth was surprisingly similiar, if not shallower, to the shorter senc piers. like speckhunter says, just call the pier house.


----------



## Mt2sea (Apr 19, 2014)

I believe it's a 1000 ft. pier, but I may be wrong. That's the figure I have in my head for whatever reason though, so please correct me if anybody knows otherwise. I don't have a specific-enough answer for the depth at the end but I'd GUESS that it's around 20 feet (but don't put too much stock in that).


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a forum you might want to have a look at-I think you have to join to view but it should have a good amount of info for you. I am not a member so I cannot say for sure

http://bogueinletfishing.proboards.com/


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Use your phone and call them and ask them. 252-354-2919


----------



## justcopeing (Oct 14, 2014)

sorry for the smart asspens butt I am sure its one of the longest around ,has a tee at end for king butt this time of thr year they let any one out ,a great web sight just google boque inlet fishing pier be sure to check out the dr. boques sight and info . great people great pier water dept is some what level I thing the sight has this info as well as live web cam


----------



## vefrancis (Sep 26, 2014)

Just called . The gentleman says, 14-20 deep at end, 20-25 from pier to water.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

vefrancis said:


> Thanks for the non answer . . . If my question was a bother why didn't you just skip it and save your time and effort. Hope all my questions on this forum aren't met with such answers.


That is because SOME people like to give "smart answers" or tell people to "use the Search function", rather than making the effort to give an accurate, detailed answer.

You will NOT get that kind of answer from ME or virtually anyone else on the Forum. 

However, be advised that there are a few people that like to give folks a hard time . . . TYPICAL of many online forums !

Welcome to Pier & Surf . . .

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## vefrancis (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you Dave for the welcome, I really enjoy this forum!


----------



## vefrancis (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone else tried to register to this site? Having difficulties


philos said:


> Here is a forum you might want to have a look at-I think you have to join to view but it should have a good amount of info for you. I am not a member so I cannot say for sure
> 
> http://bogueinletfishing.proboards.com/


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bogue Inlet pier is one of the best on the coast. Pier folks are very friendly (ask all the questions you want) and the pier regularly catches fish. No charge to walk on pier either. Saw tons of mullet out today, a few Spanish and Blues near the end and a mix of trash fish and spots caught near the back side of the breakers. $10 for 2 rods, $20 to King fish.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

vefrancis said:


> Has anyone else tried to register to this site? Having difficulties


 Just became a member, took three minutes.


----------

